# ny flying flights



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

at what age do ny flying flight sexually mature?


----------



## AZPigeonCrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

They mature somewhere around a month old. 
Usually they feather out with the baby feathers (like without any sheen on the neck, etc.) then they molt and get kinda shaggy looking as they get more of the adult feathers... around this time they are sexually mature.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

so like 5-6 month of age ?


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

do you mean breeding age? 6 to 7 months it about right


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea the right ages to pair them up, because my damascenes paired up n took nests but my flights don't seem to interested. There only 3.5-4.5 months old.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well pair up and has eggs.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I would think, the same as any other Pigeon.
Under good living conditions, free range/flying, or not.
3 to 4 months, I might be wrong.
A good rule to go by, would be to restrict your young pigeons from breeding untill they are at least 1 year old.
This should insure that they are healthy enough to parent young themselves.
Why be in a rush?


----------

